# Section plans



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Allianz Arena
http://www.stahl-info.de/images/Schnitt_Tribuene_57920.jpg

Bukit Jalil Stadium










AOL Arena


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Wembley Stadium



Amsterdam Arena










Commerzbank Arena





Emirates Stadium










Gottlieb-Daimler Stadion


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Thank you very much! I was looking for some of these.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

can you post the ones of the Nou Camp?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Estadio Santiago Bernabeu


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

where do you get these???


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> can you post the ones of the Nou Camp?


Here you go:

Tribuna oest:









Tribuna est:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Rexfan2 said:


> where do you get these???


i collected them years ago


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks lpioe

gol nord/sud
i thought the 3rd tier of the main stand had the most rows


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

new Valencia Stadium


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

New stadium in Grenoble (20,000). There is a project to increase the capacity to 28,000 seats by adding tears between the lower stand and the roof...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1st tier 25°
2nd tier 36°
3rd tier 45°

La Bombanera (scaned from Stadionwelt magazine)


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

HSBC Arena...Don't ask me how I got this  Well, it's been 11 years so I think the statute of limitations is up. I used to sneak into the construction site for a look around, I ummm....took a souvineer.:shifty:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

New Galatasaray stadium
http://img467.imageshack.us/img467/3559/asy1rv7.jpg


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow nice work, they are so useful, thx sercan! kay:

And BTW Happy Birthday!!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thank you 

there are some section plans of the zagre arena proposals


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

La Bombanera looks shweet, & happy belated bday sercan


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thank you
where do you know it?! 

Karaiskaki Stadium


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

National Olympic stadium


----------



## migo (Feb 26, 2006)

eMKay said:


> HSBC Arena...Don't ask me how I got this  Well, it's been 11 years so I think the statute of limitations is up. I used to sneak into the construction site for a look around, I ummm....took a souvineer.:shifty:


Hey eMKay,

Could you post a closeup or a higher resolution pic of the HSBC section above? I'm curious to see the dimentions & compare them to the section drawings I have of the Toyota Center, the Sprint Center & the Prudential Center. 

Thanks!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

kazetuner said:


> this sections are from the version that was similar to Jose Alvalade (sporting lisboa)?


No, its the first HKS project (2 storey vip suites at the west stand)


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks sercan,

do u also have a section plan, end 2 end stand?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Only a small one


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

The o2 Arena









Köln Arena









Nuevo San Mames









New Zaragoza Stadium









Citi Field and Shea Stadium









Twins Ballpark


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

I think you have an older section of the twins ballpark, the design as it is being built has the suites above the club deck and a different roof/canopy design.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium*

http://www.nelsonmandelabay.gov.za/FIFAWORLDCUP/Assets/flash/stadiumdrawings/stadiumdrawings.html


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Soldier Field (main stand)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Colosseum
http://img.tripatlas.com:8080/media/images/Colosseum-profile-english.png


----------



## NickRivers (Sep 12, 2007)

Camp d'Esports de Lleida (Spain)

http://www.boma-files.com/pub/pdf/paneles_valencia/lleida_camp_esport.pdf


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

New Zaragoza(2008)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Poznan
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/4397/projecttrybunyft9.jpg

http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/8085/projecttrybuna3sk8.jpg


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> Poznan
> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/4397/projecttrybunyft9.jpg
> 
> http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/8085/projecttrybuna3sk8.jpg


^^There were 3 tiers supposed on main stands..


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Zenit stadium


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Stadion Legii


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

San Siro / Meazza

1st tier: 24°
2nd tier: 33°
3rd tier: 38°


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

hey please help

looking for section/cross section of a tennis stadium please


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Guimares









Porto, Dragao



















Porto, Bessa










Coimbra










Leiria









Sporting









Benfica


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Estadio Chivas


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Racing Club Stadium, Argentina


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

edited


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone have the plans for Soccer City Stadium in Johannesburg?


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

Nou Mestalla, Valencia (New section plan)


----------



## Bilbie1008 (Nov 19, 2008)

can somebody tell me how many rows has commerzbank arena?


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Steep stadiums and arenas*

Mestalla is an obvious choice, but are there other very steep stadiums?

Mestalla:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

The Amsterdam Arena is quite steep IMO


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

i don't get it


----------



## Alix_D (Apr 7, 2008)

What's to get?


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Spaladium Arena, Split:









:cheers2:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

hey please help

looking for section/cross section of a tennis stadium please


----------



## upsky1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*dwg dxf*

wow


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Schalke Arena


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

The Colosseum, Rome  :









Better than most of the crap built today, IMHO. :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Novo Vivaldão


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks to Patrcik
Dresden








http://www.bauen-fuer-emotionen.de/fakten/ansichten.html


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> 45° is the steepest i ve ever seen (Bernabeu 3 and La Bombanera 3rd tiers and maybe mestalla 3rd)
> IMO 45° is the max.


The Kiphuth exhibition pool at yale is more than a 45 degree angle for sure, and has one of the most unique layouts i've seen, with concourses every other row.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

We need a cross section 
But looks like 45° to me.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah I'm afraid I don't have one, I want to say 48 or so just looking at it, but it is ridiculous at any rate.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes. It has got just 13 rows but is high like a 25-30 2 tier arena


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Berlin Olympia Stadion
1st tier 23° (average)
2nd tier 25° (average)


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Benn said:


> Yeah I'm afraid I don't have one, I want to say 48 or so just looking at it, but it is ridiculous at any rate.


 Well photos don't help muc to tell how steep a tribune is. The perspective just changes the angles far too much to tell, the pool for example is photographed from up above looking almost straight onto the tribune. A picture from such a position allways looks far steeper than one taken from the side, fairly similar to a crossection. And standing there guessing the angle is also not much help. One simply can't really subjectively guess how steep a stand is very acurately.

By the way I didn't find any crossections, but the stadium in Liège the "Stade de Sclessin" has some very, very steep stands. I don't know how steep the stands there are exactly, but the upper rank is definetely steeper than any other stadium I've ever been to. >>Here<< is a Wikipedia link. 
(PS: when you look at the pictures keep in mind it only has a capacity of 38.034 spectators and not more)

Maybe someone has one or more crossections from this stadium available here?

Oh and if you're looking for the steepest stand ever, not just in a stadium or arena or pool, you might want to take a look at some of those old traditional anatomy lecturehalls in traditional universities. Those are often really mindblowing steep, but sadly usually rather small.


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

this old link to euro2004 stadiums with, section plans, level plans, construction photos are quite interesting as a document.
Take a look.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409841


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Soldier Field
http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/5300/zwischenablage01bmg.jpg

Melbourne Dome
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2247/zwischenablage02a.jpg

City of Manchester Stadium
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/772/zwischenablage03c.jpg


----------



## smoo0okie (Nov 28, 2008)

Section Plan of Bombonera, Sercan can u post it ?


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

Is this the one youre looking for?


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Edit: I dont need them any more.
If you have the pdf file you will be my god, haha. Anyway its very difficult.
Thanks


----------



## smoo0okie (Nov 28, 2008)

MrYoung said:


> Is this the one youre looking for?


YES! thanx


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

MrYoung said:


> Is this the one youre looking for?


From what is this stadium made of? Wood? :crazy:


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ ehm..that's La Bombonera, one of the most mythical stadiums in the world :shifty:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> ^^ ehm..that's La Bombonera, one of the most mythical stadiums in the world :shifty:


Mythical you mean Tolkien style ?? XD


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, actually the stadium was built by the dark power of the ring...once frodo gets to mount doom it will crumble and fall upon itself.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> Yeah, actually the stadium was built by the dark power of the ring...once frodo gets to mount doom it will crumble and fall upon itself.


Ah... Now I understand why they have all these masses of strange and ugly fans there.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Alemanniafan said:


> Ah... Now I understand why they have all these masses of strange and ugly fans there.


I agree 100% with that. :lol:


----------



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

i`m searchin for the section plans of the stade velodrome in marseille
thanks in advance


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Sjoerd said:


> i`m searchin for the section plans of the stade velodrome in marseille
> thanks in advance


Great model of Braga!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

^^^
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/4945/bragag.jpg


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Schalke Arena
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/6646/schalkearena.jpg


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Sercan, do you have the Dallas Cowboys Stadium section plans?
I really wanna look at it. I would apreciated it very much if you had it.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

www.sercan.de said:


> Jerry World (new Dallas Cowboys stadium)


---


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

^^
Thanks Sercan! I didnt realise the plan was already uploaded.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Dortmund
http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/5074/dortmund1.jpg
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9443/dortmund.jpg

Frankfurt
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/6959/frankfurt.jpg

Hannover
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/3835/hannover1.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8909/hannover.jpg

Kaiserslautern
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/4159/kaiserslautern1.jpg
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/1679/kaiserslautern.jpg


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Kaiserslautern
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1679/kaiserslautern.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/4159/kaiserslautern1.jpg

Cologne
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/545/kln1.jpg
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/5738/klnr.jpg

Leipzig
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6541/leipzig1.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9122/leipzigy.jpg

Nürberg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/627/nrnbergn.jpg

Stuttgart
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/8948/stuttgart.jpg


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

Salvador - Brazil
Fonte Nova Stadium
World Cup 2014 Project

More Info -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902894










Yellow - Nowadays
Black - New Stadium


----------



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

Im searching for the section plans of estadio azteca. mexico city


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

does anybody have section plan of DKR stadium in austin ?


----------



## GAGUNDO (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Huskies said:


> does anybody have section plan of DKR stadium in austin ?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

whats the height of that stand?
can't read it


----------



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

can anyone find me plans of the new tottenham stadium, i would also like a bowl plan.
thanks in advance


----------



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

Sjoerd said:


> can anyone find me plans of the new tottenham stadium, i would also like a bowl plan.
> thanks in advance


i found those.
now im looking for some nice pdfs of estadio da luz in lisboa. a good image is also good.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/13320073/Stadia-A-Design-and-Development-Guide

page 277


----------



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/13320073/Stadia-A-Design-and-Development-Guide
> 
> page 277


the page is blank


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

or somewhere at the anbck
there are many stadium section plans
or just download it as an pdf file


----------



## Svercer (Sep 22, 2008)

Baltic Arena (Gdańsk)



















Wrocław Stadium




























And one more about National Stadium in Warsaw


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

Estadio Azteca? Old Trafford?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone have section plans for Montréal Olympic Stadium or BC Place?


----------



## n3philim (Aug 24, 2007)

Wisła Kraków:


----------



## Diverse (Dec 9, 2009)

Can anyone upload for me plans of the Emirates Stadium (London).
Previous plan had already been removed.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Istanbul Olympic Stadium 








Wembley National Stadium 








Multi-Sports Stadium - Cannes la Bocca








Ice hockey rink for Torino 2006 Winter Olympics 








Oval Torino 2006








João Havelange Olympic Stadium








Stade de la Licorne








Gymnasium at Marne-la-Vallée








Swimming pool in Vichy








Aspire Tower
 ​


----------



## macadan2001 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,
Can somebody send to me by mail Stadium ATLAS by Stefan Nixdorf?
Tks
Happy New Year


----------



## Tom Hughes (May 14, 2007)

macadan2001 said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody send to me by mail Stadium ATLAS by Stefan Nixdorf?
> Tks
> Happy New Year


Tried Amazon? They sent me it!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Lucas Oil Stadium
http://i47.tinypic.com/o5aw4y.jpg


----------



## AJKwak (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like see cross sections of GM Place (Vancouver Canucks) and American Airlines Center (Dallas Stars.) If someone have these, please post.


----------



## tarakanzzz (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello)))

Whether there are hockey arenas???


----------



## elgonza_casla (Mar 21, 2010)

and fenerbahce stadium?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Düsseldorf Stadium
Highets row is at 32,77m


----------



## dadiec (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!!! ))

Do anyone have any information about the Montreal Olympic Stadium?!?!?!


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any plans any of the following venues:

Boston Garden
Madison Square Garden
Maple Leaf Gardens
Omni Coliseum 

Thanks.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

can anyone tell me what's the usual height of a row, for example height of row on Emirates stadium (and also length), on first bowl? thanks


----------



## AJKwak (Jun 15, 2009)

Livno80101 said:


> can anyone tell me what's the usual height of a row, for example height of row on Emirates stadium (and also length), on first bowl? thanks


Height is usually something between 200 mm (8 inches) - 540 mm (21½ inches). Row depth recommeded minimum is 800 mm (31½ inches.) Height 540 mm and depth 800 mm is about 34 degrees = maximum allowed.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone got section plan for Lia Manoliu Arena in Bucharest??


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

AJKwak said:


> Height is usually something between 200 mm (8 inches) - 540 mm (21½ inches). Row depth recommeded minimum is 800 mm (31½ inches.) Height 540 mm and depth 800 mm is about 34 degrees = maximum allowed.


thanks


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Cowboys Stadium


----------



## AgentSpooner (May 20, 2010)

I would LOVE to see some more NBA Arenas' section plans, like American Airlines Arena(miami), Staples Center(los angeles). Those arenas always seem to appear a lot more massive on the inside than they do on the outside. I'd like to see if the lower bowls are below ground level.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

New Konya stadium








http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/434/33kesiti.jpg


----------



## Djakza (Aug 15, 2009)

I doubt there is a picture,but if anyone can find plan of Crvena Zvezda(Red Star) Stadium?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Ohio Stadium


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Lille
http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/9997/lille1.jpg
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/204/lille2.jpg
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/1415/lillef.jpg
1st tier: ~18°
2nd: ~28°
3rd: ~34°


----------



## kuarif (Jun 8, 2010)

may you can give me indonesia stadium ???


----------



## cejon (Jul 12, 2010)

Cowboys stadium is impressive, I'm from Argentina and I say here are the stages of a fabric feos.Tienen behind the arches, like prisons and the bathrooms are a disaster.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Brazil 2014
maracana








mineirao


----------



## 719827 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Sercan,

so you have a higher resolution of the picture from the new york stadium?
I searched the net, but i don't find anything, where have you found it?
It is a great stadium...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Sorry just this one. Found it at the NY jets website
http://alohastadium.hawaii.gov/images/about-stadium-images-folder/SideView.jpg/view


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

First Yankee Stadium (1923)









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ya...-Part-Lighting-Section-D-D-1936-/140663864859


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> First Yankee Stadium (1923)


And the drawing is yours for only $2,000. I enjoy ballpark history, but that is way too much for my blood.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Maracanã Stadium*









fonte:http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais...erno-sem-abrir-mao-de-sua-historia,182163.htm


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Husky Stadium









http://www.uwdawgpound.com/2012/7/29/3199527/husky-stadium-the-south-side-edition


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Mineirão Stadium*
A scheme showing the evolution of the stadium during the renovation that is being made








http://www.estadao.com.br/especiais/mineirao-ganha-nova-roupagem-e-uma-esplanada-para-65-mil-pessoas,182792.htm


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks to LucianPopa1000

Old Trafford 










Beijing
http://s7.directupload.net/images/121011/ern5rxmz.gif


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Elwin135 said:


> anyone know how the height of the superdome highest row??


157 feet,from firts row to top row(on the sideline).


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> thanks to LucianPopa1000
> 
> Old Trafford
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/121010/g6huwj8q.jpg
> ...


Are there any section plans available of the North Stand at Old Trafford??


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

MrYoung said:


> Are there any section plans available of the North Stand at Old Trafford??


No there arent on the internet.The lower tier is identical with the east/west stands on the section plan uploaded,and the middle slightly different.Its 50m tall.:nuts:


----------



## SVB28 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mizzou Arena

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1537616


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Croke Park Stadium,Dublin
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3049/iqp5yhbd_jpg.htm


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

looks like a College stadium


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

I absolutely hate section plans which do not have any scale or indication of measurements! 

without those, I can´t make comparasions between different stadiums!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Estadio Nacional of Peru


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Estádio Nacional de Brasília. Although most numbers are hard to see, SOME of them can be seen properly, on the left side of the image, and using Sketchup, you can put it all on scale.

Ive put one of those number on scale (16,42) and the other numbers matched (for example, 46,28m).

After putting on scale, I measured the pitch-highest row height, and it was 45,45 meters. The angle of the 4th ring is 37 degrees.


----------



## Arsenaaaaaaaaaaaaal (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone have emirates stadium?


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Arsenaaaaaaaaaaaaal said:


> Anyone have emirates stadium?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96930774 Here


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Be’er-Sheva Stadium
Under contruction, Capacity: 16000


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

But weired stand 

Would have preferd something like this one
http://www.buenck.fehse.com/projects/sport_leisure/files/page4-1019-full.jpg

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/6355/zybngg2.jpg


----------



## campos333 (Dec 31, 2012)

*WROCŁAW Stadion Miejski *


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Beijing - Bird's Nest | National Stadium


















http://moreaedesign.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/national-stadium-in-beijing-beijing-china/


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Basel | St. Jakop Park
3rd tier is ~40°
How is that possible? What is the row depth?


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

www.sercan.de said:


> Basel | St. Jakop Park
> 3rd tier is ~40°
> How is that possible? What is the row depth?


Was the third tier built for euro 2008? If so row depth has to be 80cm. Which would mean riser height would be 67cm.

Although that's legal, with those handrails in front of each seat, it doesn't look that steep to me. Are you sure its 40?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I did a quick calculation and came up with the third tier as being 40 degrees, too.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Leedsrule said:


> Was the third tier built for euro 2008? If so row depth has to be 80cm. Which would mean riser height would be 67cm.
> 
> Although that's legal, with those handrails in front of each seat, it doesn't look that steep to me. Are you sure its 40?


Yes 67 cm.
So the rise height of the stairs is 22,3cm?!?!










As far as i know 0,19 / 0,20m is max. alllowed in Europe and/or other countries


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Lincol Memorial Stadium









WEST
1st tier: ~12,6-23,6°
2nd tier: ~28,6°


EAST:
1st tier: ~12,6-23,6°
2nd tier: ~28,6°
3rd tier: ~ 28°
4th tier: ~ 34°


----------



## gqmonsieurgq (Sep 13, 2013)

*Highbury*

Does anybody have plans for Highbury (old Arsenal ground)?


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

www.sercan.de said:


> Yes 67 cm.
> So the rise height of the stairs is 22,3cm?!?!
> 
> As far as i know 0,19 / 0,20m is max. alllowed in Europe and/or other countries


Exactly, so that's why I thought it cant be 40 degrees.

Was the third tier put in for euro 2008 or was it already there?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

For the EURO 2008.

Maybe 0,20cm+ is allowed in Switzerland?

In Spain you have 25cm at the old stadiums (Bernabeu, Valencia), but i think now it is forbidden.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

www.sercan.de said:


> Beijing - Bird's Nest | National Stadium


Why did they build it on a slope?

:troll:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Sevilla expansion









http://cva-arquitectos.com/proyectos.php?p=15&f=2#




3rd tier is ~ 41-41,5°


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Vicente Calderon









http://www.colchonero.com/por_que_n...las_gradas_del_estadio-itemap-147-89876-8.htm


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone has plans for toumba stadium in Greece?


----------



## wernie (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi guys!
I am plannnig to make a model of the St James Park (Newcastle United) Anybody has the section plans for me?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Tiger stadium


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Brentford's new stadium:

*South*










*North*










*East* 










*West*


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Levi's Stadium*

East side, facing north


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Levi's Stadium*

West side, facing north. I've been looking everywhere for these things.


----------



## campos333 (Dec 31, 2012)

Juventus Stadium


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Don't know if this has already been posted in this thread, but here is a link to all the stadiums for the 1982 WC in Spain.

http://informesdelaconstruccion.rev...formesdelaconstruccion/article/view/2207/2526

And here you can find more in depth information about each stadium remodeling with better section plans.

http://informesdelaconstruccion.revistas.csic.es/index.php/informesdelaconstruccion/issue/view/225

Both links are in Spanish.


----------



## monkeykiller (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey!
I was looking for Allianz Arena section plans, but I found only "vertical" section that was posted before. 
Does anybody have "horizontal" section? (sorry for my english, I don't know english word that would describe what I mean, but I think you'll understand  )


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

You mean floor plan


----------



## monkeykiller (Apr 20, 2014)

www.sercan.de said:


> You mean floor plan


Exactly 
I have to make model of the Allianz Arena and I need floor plan. If anybody have it, please post it here.
If I find any I will post it here too, so I keep looking


----------



## Ziltoidian (Nov 24, 2009)

Can someone please reupload the section plans of TD Garden and the Air Canada Centre?


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone has some of Apostolos Nikolidis (Panathinaikos stadium on Leoforos)


----------



## George Lutz (Nov 13, 2011)

Palladium (currently named Canadian Tire Centre) home of the NHL Ottawa Senators


----------



## marseille13 (Apr 19, 2013)

do you also have the plans in higher resolution?
thx for sharing.


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone have the Estádio do Dragão sections?


----------



## mex666 (Jul 4, 2006)

can anyone help me find this kind of stuff for mexican stadium please


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*Estadio Monumental U - Lima Peru*


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*Estadio Nacional de Lima*








link



























fuente


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

*Olympic stadium in Kiev*
















I have full .pdf

*Arena Lviv*
http://skyscraperpages.inf.ua/sources/Arena_Lviv_section_1-1.pdf
also I have some .dwg

*Metallist in Kharkiv*
http://skyscraperpages.inf.ua/sources/Metalist_section_south.pdf 
also I have some .dwg


----------



## Destarte (May 1, 2013)

*Benito Villamarin* - Sevilla - Spain


----------



## Destarte (May 1, 2013)

*Benito Villamarin* - Sevilla - Spain 














































How many degrees of inclination in the first grandstand, in the second and in the third?


























































































This photo is exactly a cut in the section plane









3° tier section plan.


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

In paint, the lower tier is roughly 106 by 360 pixels, so that would be an average 13.25°. The second tier is 200 by 325 pixels, so that is 27.69°. The upper tier is 270 by 325 pixels, so that is 37.38°.

I'm not sure if I did it the correct way though, because this would make the lower tier one of the flattest there is and give it a very bad viewing angle, while the upper tier is so steep that it wouldn't be legal in many countries.


----------

